# What milk goat for me?



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

I am considering getting milking goats. I have done lots of reading, but I am still confused as to what goat is best for me. I was thinking of Nigerians because of their size. But I was thinking I might want more milk. I have six kids and I would like at least a gallon a day. Can I get a Nigerian and a larger breed? The goat also needs an easy temperment and good with kids is a must. I am also wanting good milk as I need the kids to want to drink it. So. . . Any suggestions?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we own saanen, nubian, lamancha and Oberhasli...all are great with my kids ( we have eight) and my almost 2 year old grand daughter..Saanen are quiet and docile..high milk producers, ( mine do one gallon being mikedonce a day) Lamancha are friendly, fun and do well in milk...I have two who are at the gallon mark as well andone not far behind..They are not as quiet as Saanen but not as mouthy as Nubian..but Nubian are great too..long adorable ears..Oberhasli are also quiet and docile like the Saanen..we have one in mik right now and she does nearly a gallon...with six kids..you will want at least two good milkers..: ) to get great tasteing milk, do the three B's.....be clean, be fast.. be cold...lol..wash and dry hands and udders with a disinfected cleaner..( we use vinegar and water)...milk, strain and cool as fast as you can...the sooner you get it under 40 degrees the sweeter your milk will taste..we milk and strain in the barn in quart size jars..smaller jars cool faster..we put the jars in the freezer for 1-2 hours...in hot temps we put th jars in a ice bath to cool even faster....but be warned...once your kids taste goats milk..there is no going back...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

1.) You could get 2 Nigerians. Since it is good to get 2 goats (or 6 or 15) together, they would be buddies AND you would have all the milk you need. They are super sweet too.

2.) You could get a LaMancha. Munchies are extremely gentle and they give SO much milk! Their butterfat content is almost as high as Nubians.

3.) You could get a Nubian. They are a little louder and pushier than the other breeds, but still veeery lovey and sweet. Their butterfat content is the highest of standard breeds, and I will tell you- their milk is GOOD!

Most goats have good tasting milk no matte what the butterfat content is. It comes back to genetics and nutrition on how it tastes. Good luck deciding!!


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

Do some goats milk taste better than others? Some sites say some goats milk is "goaty". 
How tall of a fence do you have for your goats?


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

TrintyRanch- should I get baby goat or adult? Do I ask to see what milk tastes like from breeder?
I read the Nigerian could give three cups a day(average for that breed) that just doesn't seem like enough. My kids already drink almost a gallon a day and thats with the baby not drinking milk yet. That is the only reason I was reconsidering that breed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think that 2 Nigerians would be enough for 6 kids. My 4 kids could drink up everything that 1 Saanen and 2 Alpine/Nubian crosses could give everyday. I would get a little extra and start making cheese, they would sneak in and eat all the green cheese curds. Of course my kids were like a plague of locusts  
My grandson now drinks everything a full sized doe can give him. With a bit left over for Nana and Papa. 
I would pick 1 Saanen and 2 Lamanchs does. I would get a Nigerian buck to keep them in milk and sell first generation minis.


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

Green cheese curds??? Umm. . . what is that?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's when you set out to make hard cheese; You have to hang the curds in cheese cloth to drain before you can press them into a brick and let the brick age to turn it into cheddar or white cheese. 
The kids would snack out of the cheese cloth until it was gone. Don't forget yogurt, ice cream, etc. You need a lot of milk.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I was worried about "goatie" flavor to the milk, but if you follow the three B's it is just like cows milk but sweeter and creamier. At least from store bought. With sixe kids I would go with two to three standard sized goats.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

This thread is making my mouth water


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

When you buy goats milk in the store it tastes and smells very gamey but when we milk our does the milk smells very sweet! We don't drink our milk, maybe we should start!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've pretty much only kept Saanens as milk goats, so I can't *really* compare, but Saanens are very nice goats that give a lot of milk. It's what I call "2%" though. Other breeds have higher milk fat content. My favorite milk to drink from my does is my Boer doe Ginger's. She doesn't give a dairy amount, but I can milk her out in about one minute and the milk tastes like sweet half and half. 
I've always thought that if a person wanted to get a good milk goat they should keep the "breed" options open and look first for a breeder of good healthy goats that was reputable and willing to help if you after the sale. I'd rather have the best Nubian in the world than the worst Saanen. If you catch my drift.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

You can try a mix of a Nigerian and a standard breed  They will be a little bigger than Nigerians, but not as big as standard breeds, and you get more milk!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I always say if I can have only one breed it would be lamanchas....Google Dairy breeds on line and look at each breed..read about temperments and butter fat ect...what look do you like..many have trouble with Lamanchas no ear thing..I love it..they are my favorite breed..I get plenty of color, milk and snuggles from them ..Hubby loves the saanen..and they are great goats...we get plenty of milk and love from them as they are super gentle giants..the largest dairy breed I believe..but very gentle..but no color,..they are solid white..so consider your eye candy needs as well..Visit repsected farms in your area..let them brag about their goats..shop around and be picky...buy goats that are glossy and bright eyed, alert..pooping berries and chewing a cud...good legs and good udder attachment...consider this visual...if you hold a filled water balloon by the knot....see how it pulls at the top, feel the pressure in your finger tips..this is a bad udder... avoid her...if you take the same filled water balloon and hold it by encircling it, thumb to thumb and finger to finger 1/3 of the way down the ballon...now you have support on all sides of the water balloon...this is a nice udder..well supported...also look at teat..you want them long enough to grab easy with out cramping the hand and fat enough to hold onto..pinky teats are hard to milk ..thumb teats are near perfect..give or take  You should be able to walk up to the goat and touch her...you should be able to rub her all over...best of luck..


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Feed, health, sanitation and quick chilling are more important than breed, although some breeds do have higher butterfat. I raise Toggs and Mini-Toggs. People will tell you Togg milk is strong. It is tangier than some breeds, but the Toggenburg breed was developed for cheese production, not so much for milk and Togg milk makes outstanding cheese. 
To me, the finest tasting milk is Nigerian milk. Sadly, milking Nigerians is like milking cats. Too little yield and tiny teats for my big hands. I started my mini-togg line as an experiment. I crossed a Nigerian buck onto one of my purebred Togg does. The minis I have produced have continued the Togg tradition of heavy production but their milk is higher in fat and sweeter than the purebreds. I have several first generation mini Toggs that milk a gallon a day and at about two thirds the size of a standard Togg, they eat a lot less. You would do well to consider the mini-Dairy breeds for family milk. There are now breeders of miniature versions of all the standard dairy breeds. Here in the west Mini-Manchas seem the most popular.


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

From what everyone is saying, I like the idea of the mini's. I need to find people in the area with goats. Maybe I will do better seeing some breeds in person.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Also, a side note on milk flavor. Keep in mind that most Americans have been raised on milk that has literally been killed with ultra-pasteurization. It has essentially no flavor at all. This is what millions of us think milk is supposed to taste like.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

This is my Mini Nubian Doe Luna She is such a sweetie!! She can be loud, especially when you leave the pen and she realizes she can't come with you!

I will suggest options for you Just my opinion!

1) Enough to get what you want 

Three Mini Does. 
or
Two Standard size Does

A year old or more.

Preferably bred or "in milk".

If not, then breed to a Nigerian Dwarf Buck. For smaller babies and easier kidding.

2) Enough- All year long.

Six Mini Does
Or 
Four Standard Does

Bred with a ND Buck. And breed so you always have half your Does "in milk".

Btw IMO Mini's are much easier to handle and transport! 

Hope this helps


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You might also look into kinders, I have a couple and they are smaller. Crossed between a Nubian/Pygmy.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

dezak91 said:


> When you buy goats milk in the store it tastes and smells very gamey but when we milk our does the milk smells very sweet! We don't drink our milk, maybe we should start!


Absolutely! Drink it. If you care for it right it's wonderful. You guys are killing me...another week and I'll have some for me too!

Sounds like you need milk now...so I wouldn't buy kids...try to get a good doe in milk...then you can taste her milk and watch her on the milkstand. For a newbie, I would suggest that. Now, she won't be "cheap", but, you don't want a cheap goat. Stay away from auction houses. And, buy from "tested" herds. Good luck!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Things like temperament, milk flavor, and production level vary from goat to goat as well as from breed to breed, so be sure to check the individual goats you are considering for all those things, and don't rely on just breed.  Diet also has a part in milk flavor. Copper or B vitamin deficiency can cause an off flavor.
I'm sure you will love whatever breed you choose.  Oh, and about Lamanchas - don't be turned off by their lack of ears. I was until I saw some in person. The kids are so adorable you won't be able to stand it! And the adults are cute too! It really doesn't look that weird.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I would strongly recommend that you look for adult does already in milk so you can taste their milk when you go look at them. If you like their milk you can have them bred to a buck of their breed and retain doelings to increase your herd as needed and you will already know they have genetics for yummy milk. If you don't like the taste of the milk you taste the first time, try other milk from other does before ruling out goats entirely. DON'T try to judge goat milk from store bought goat milk. *shudder* 

Personally I agree with some of the people who have suggested mini-dairy does (mixes between full sized dairy breeds and Nigerian Dwarf goats), or kinders for you. They are a bit smaller and easier to handle than full sized goats, but still can give a lot of milk. My mini nubian gives me 6 pounds a day for about 6 months (there are 8 pounds in a gallon, so this little goatie is giving me 3/4 a gallon every day... she is getting quite old, so I don't try to have her stay in lactation for a long period of time). many of the mini-cross goats cycle all year around unlike standard dairy does who only cycle in fall/winter. Not all of them do, but this would increase your chances of being able to breed in such a way as to always have a doe in milk. (Like breed one in spring and one in fall, so one is drying up as the other is freshening, or if you have more than two have one due to kid every three months and always have 2 or 3 in milk)

To get a doe with good quality milk, in milk, be prepared to pay at LEAST a couple of hundred dollars. I would say, depending on your area, any where from $250 to $500. But if that price gives you sticker shock do the math... around here milk costs around $3.50 a gallon. I have a standard sized doe from lines that average 1.5 gallons a day. I paid $350 for her. So that would mean I would be getting $5.25 worth of milk per day. If I do my math right I would spend $350 on milk after about two to two and a half months if I was buying it. Even if I figure in feed for her she has paid for herself in milk within the first three months of milking AND I get baby goats to sell or retain.

Another option if you go through a LOT of milk is a small dairy cow. i ruled this out for me because I didn't want to have two cows and i would have needed two to always keep one in milk, and I couldn't keep a bull (I can keep buck goats) so i would always have to artificially inseminate them OR haul to a bull. I know a lot of people prefer cows and the ones i was looking at were not the full sized cows (I was looking at Dexter cows and Miniature Jersey cows) so they would have been about as manageable as standard sized goats, I just opted for the goats because it is easier for me to make breeding decisions and also because their poo isn't as gross to me, lol.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with WarPony on prices. Don't buy a cheap goat. Unless you know the person and circumstances. I paid $250 for Luna. 

Also about a cow, I wanted a cow but decided against it for many reasons. If you can get one, great!! I also would suggest a smaller breed, like a Mini Jersey or Dexter. Around here they are pricy! $2000-$3000 or more for a Mini Jersey! The Dexters are cheaper, around $1000. You'll need at least 1 acre of field per cow. You'll have to get a bull or find a breeder who has a small bred bull. Oh and cows tear up ground, so be prepared for MUD!

A "herd" of goats is fun! And you don't have to rely on one animal. If one gets sick, has a miscarriage, or heaven forbid dies, you still have your other goats. I hope that doesn't sound cold.

And keeping a Buck is way easier than a Bull

You should find someone in your area who knows goats, a breeder, a TGS member, or just go to you local feed store and ask around. And talk their ear off!! Ask as many ?s as you can. You can never have to much info. And get books, I have a ton. Goat books that cover everything about a goat.


----------



## HummingbirdMeadowGoats (Oct 1, 2012)

I will share with you what I wish I knew when I first bought goats. I'd try to ask/ponder these things:


How much milk do they give per day?
Is the doe able to raise her babies and still provide you with a reasonable amount of milk?
How much grain must be given to the doe to help produce milk?
Weigh how much money you are putting into the goat to get the amount of milk you desire.
Are they over the height limit; furthermore, do they conform completely to breed standard?
What supplements do they get?
Do they have tremendous amounts of dandruff frequently? Note: Watch out for large amounts of dandruff. Because one of my does is allergic to pesticides in the hay, and it causes many problems with symptoms including dandruff.
Are they vocal/loud (if that would bother you or your neighbors)?
Have they EVER jumped the fence or otherwise plotted a getaway? (My son has great experience in such matters, as he is all too often called upon to resolve our goat issues.)
Can you get the papers? Note: I will not purchase an expensive goat again without papers; I can not easily get a decent return without them.
Can they provide the lineage?
Have they ever foundered or had another health issue?
Can they give birth easily?
If you're wanting to purchase a buck, ask to see some of his daughter's and mother's udders and check for good milk production.
If you're purchasing a doe in milk, ask to see the doe being milked to make sure she isn't dancing on the milk stand.
MOST IMPORTANTLY! Regardless of how nice the goat owner might be, make sure to research on your own to find out as much about the goats you are interested in. I thought I'd found a very nice person to purchase my goats from, only to realize that there was important information withheld from me.

We currently have Nigerians (many Nigerians have a tendency to be obnoxiously loud and I have one right now that I would label as a screamer) and I find that the amount of milk we got from our three does this Spring was paltry. I left the babies with their moms because that is the method I prefer but the babies drank about 99% of the available milk. I did give grain to our does to increase their milk production thinking that I would at least be able to obtain a cup of milk per day but after giving three cups of grain per day per goat for a few weeks I saw that my efforts were in vain and ceased. We will be getting Saanen x Spanish does soon so I will hope for a better outcome.

Look to see, as best as you can, whether or not they conform to breed standards because you may want to show your goats in the future. Just be careful that someone does not try to sell you a goat for $400 dollars that really should be sold for $125 or less. I personally would not want to pay full price for someone's culled goat again. I have found that some people will be upfront and honest while others will knowingly be careful what is shared with you if they realize you are new to goats. If you can find someone who knows goats very well and does not mind helping you shop around that would be great. Mainly I would want your investment to be one you are happy with and not one you will lament over in the future.

Also, in ending, what I paid for for three Nigerians I could have purchased four or five very well bred Alpines and then I would have had so much milk I would not have known what to do with the surplus.

We wish you well in your search and hope you are well pleased with your decision.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I prefer the alpines, I have never come across a dairy breed that beat my alpines. 2-3 gallon a day milkers.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

reading this post makes me a little sad at my goat situation. so many options on the mainland! here we just get what we can, and there are only diary goats available, even though they're mostly for meat. doesn't seem like anyone here cares about milk taste and capacity. it's all about how many ribbons the dad has won...nothing about the moms!

I have two culled ones (seemed like only ones available). they're togg/alpine/Nubian crosses. one currently in milk (5 wk old buckling), and getting just about a quart. nowhere near the one gallon+ everyone on this forum seems to be getting with their well bred does! so I would take note of what everyone has said about breeding...it's important!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Mini LaManchas are great. At first I didn't think I wanted one of "those funny looking goats" with no ears but when I decided to get goats and I did my research everything about them met my needs, despite the cosmetic issue I had with the lack of ears. They are a nice size, not too big and not too small, give a good amount of milk and they are friendly. At the time my son was 2 and I was pregnant with my daughter so temperament and a slightly smaller size were important to me. Also, most importantly, I had an excellent breeder just a couple miles form me. She is now a good friend and my goat mentor. Here is a link to her web site, she can describe the Mini LaManchas better than I can... http://www.freewebs.com/creamcupminis/


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers. I am certainly going to buy carefully. I do wish I could get a cow, I love the Jersey! But our land is limited, that is why we are thinking goats. I like the Nigerians, Nubians, and La Manchas so far with the reading I have done. I didn't know Nigerians are noisy, I wonder what the neighbors would think. . .Something to think about more. Can you show a mini in 4-H? I did want to leave that option open. Also with a mini what would I breed to and would I be able to sell the kids?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Of course you can show Nigis in 4-H! If there is a dairy portion of the show, then yes. We have many people that show them at our fair.

Nigerians can only be bred to other Nigerians because they are small, so they must have small kids. And it depends on the goat market around your area on how easily you can sell the kids, but a lot of people love minis!


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think the Nigerians are noisy. Just as hallsthirdacrefarm  She had Nigerians and she lives in a subdivision! 

If you get Mini's you can breed with any buck close to their size, but I would go with a Nigerian buck. Then the babies will be smaller and the does will kid easier. And Mini's are already part Nigerian. 

You can sell kids on Craigslist, eBay Classifieds, make a website, newspaper, post in a co-op, tell everyone you know, the options are endless


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Not all Nigerians are noisy, not all Nubians are noisy. My mini nubians (a cross of those two) are fairly quiet as well. My LaMancha and his mixed offspring have been the quietest goats i ever had. His daughter has made a sound once that i remember and i was astounded to hear she even had a voice. It really depends a lot on the individual goat.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

kidstokids said:


> Do some goats milk taste better than others? Some sites say some goats milk is "goaty".
> How tall of a fence do you have for your goats?


My favorite type of milk is nubian. It is creamier than other kinds. I think that Nubians would be good though they tend to be loud They are very sweet. But it all comes down to different goats. I have one alpine that is not so nice and another was my favorite goat I've ever owned.


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

I just found an Oberhasal(sp?) farm close by and I am setting up a time to see their goats and farm. The owners said they make themselves available to answer questions and help out new owners. What do you like/dislike about this goat?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I have wanted to try an obi! I've seen them at shows around Arkansas and just adore them but have never owned one I heard they are a lot like the alpines just different color/marking rules for show


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kidstokids said:


> I just found an Oberhasal(sp?) farm close by and I am setting up a time to see their goats and farm. The owners said they make themselves available to answer questions and help out new owners. What do you like/dislike about this goat?


I just got an I oberhasli buckling to breed for next season. Now I'm on a hunt for the doe, or does I have 2 oberhasli wethers, and I love them. They are quiet unless they are upset. Take for instance I never here Linus talk, yesterday he decided to get out of the electric fence, and well


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Every now and then I get a noisy Nigerian, and they are not near as noisy as the Nubians. I did go to the neighbors, before we bought this place and told them that we planned to have livestock...the house was to be auctioned was in a couple of days...do you have any issues with goats/horses/chickens/misc.? Everyone thought that was a good idea and as long as they didn't get loose (we are on a busy road), no problems. So, go to your neighbors and tell them your plans and see if anyone speaks up. Otherwise, they have been forewarned.

You may have trouble finding the "mini-mix" goats. And, I would buy from someone who milks them...some folks just breed to have kids, you want a good milk goat. Also, as a "newbie", you should be aware that a goat will probably "test" you. She will act as though she's never been milked (even though you saw her stand perfectly for her previous owner), and she doesn't know what a milk stand is. Don't let her "fake you out", be firm and do not quit! I have sold Pepper twice...she acts like an angel here and a "dip stick" anywhere else. So, I guess she stays!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oberhasli's are a quiet breed. I have 2 wethers and love them. I purchased on oberhasli buckling for breeding next season. I love the coloring, and that they are quiet. I'm getting a doeling that is 1/2 oberhasli next weekend, she has amazing markings You will only hear from them if they are upset... ie my Linus decided to get out of the electric fence yesterday, so I just left him there, the others came into the barn therefore it was feeding time... He didn't want to go back through the electric fence, I've never heard him cry so much. Yes, he got fed


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

kidstokids said:


> I just found an Oberhasal(sp?) farm close by and I am setting up a time to see their goats and farm. The owners said they make themselves available to answer questions and help out new owners. What do you like/dislike about this goat?


I don't know anything about them except they are a bigger goat that looks like it could produce a good amount of milk. From the pictures I've seen, they look to hold their weight well, which I like. 
I really like the sound of this farm. I'm vicariously excited for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I don't know anything about them except they are a bigger goat that looks like it could produce a good amount of milk. From the pictures I've seen, they look to hold their weight well, which I like.
> I really like the sound of this farm. I'm vicariously excited for you.


They are a medium size breed, but they are sweet and docile by nature, that is what makes them unique aside from their markings The people I bought mine from get about a gallon and a half a day in their prime, but then drops down to a gallon a day after a few months. So milk production is also high.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

kidstokids said:


> I just found an Oberhasal(sp?) farm close by and I am setting up a time to see their goats and farm. The owners said they make themselves available to answer questions and help out new owners. What do you like/dislike about this goat?


 Oberhaslis give less milk than Nubians saanens alpines and toggenburgs but really it's all up to you. some people adore their oberhaslis


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

I am not sure about the Oberhasli, it just that the farm is so close. I really didn't like the color. I am hoping to find la Mancha or Nubians close by to visit too. If they are close, I think it will be easier for breeding as I do not want a buck. I am thinking when I start looking at the actual animal I will be able to make up my mind. I still like the idea of the minis. Could one Nigerian and one larger breed be buddies? Or do they need to be same size. The Nigerians just look so darn cute! Maybe after a couple years we can get three, but for now I am limiting myself to two.


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

Another question, fencing. I really need them to keep them in. I was thinking ceder posts with that rectangular holes in between with a ceder pole on top and then another ceder pole a bit above that. Then a strand of elwctric around bottom. Would that hold them in? Also how high for full size goat and how big a pen. On line has given me a million different answers. And can my chickens share pen if I keep chicken feeder away from goats and do not give them access to inside of coop. There also seems to be many mixed opionions about that online too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have standard/medium/small goats and they all run together. So you can have a mini and a standard and be fine. I have 2-3 strand electric. Yes, it keeps them in and so far a couple coyotes got a taste of it, and I haven't seen them back. I do have a kinder doe (my small girl) that will jump a 4ft fence no problem.... But she never goes far from the herd, and jumps back after she finds whatever she was looking for. I haven't ran the goats and my chickens together, so I wouldn't have an opinion on that. As far as oberhasli's go just curious why would you need your own buck? I don't have many farms out here where I live several are an hour to 2 hours away, so I have 7 acres so I got my kinder buck, small and sweet and easy to handle. He's cute too Since I like the unique look of oberhasli's I got a buckling for next years breeding, getting a doe too. I wanted a bottle baby buckling so he will be kind and friendly


----------



## kidstokids (May 23, 2013)

Not sure if I read your question right but, I do not want a buck. We are limited on land and have neighbors close by and I heard they are stinky. Thats why I thought having the farm close by would be nice, so I don't have to travel far to breed my does.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kidstokids said:


> Not sure if I read your question right but, I do not want a buck. We are limited on land and have neighbors close by and I heard they are stinky. Thats why I thought having the farm close by would be nice, so I don't have to travel far to breed my does.


Oh, that makes since. If I had farms close to me I would definitely not own my bucks. My kinder really doesn't smell all that bad, and my oberhasli buckling's dad really didn't smell that much either, hoping he will take after his dad. Good luck with whatever you decide. Goats are delightful animals to own. Last year at this time I started out with reserving my 2 oberhasli wethers, read up on goats milk, tried it and I liked it, and I can't digest cows milk very well, so I looked for milk goats, got 2 Nubian/Lamancha does, then came the kinder buck 5 months later, then a milking kinder doe in Feb, since I wanted milk, getting her sister this weekend as well in milk, and my second breeder buck the oberhasli and then I will be getting another oberhasli mix doeling this weekend too. I'm done after this.... Really I am.... They are addicting. Still waiting for babies out of my big girls...


----------



## shellrae7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am really starting to like the "mini" breeds. That is any full size goat crossed with a Nigerian Dwarf. I have a mini La Mancha, and a mini Nubian who are currently in the milk, and a mini Saanen who is about 4 months old. They are resort for me to handle because they aren't quite so big, but they have bigger bags and more milk than a ND. My mini Nubian isn't much bigger than a ND, but her teats are bigger and longer, so she's way easier to milk.


----------



## shellrae7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I should mention I had full size Saanens before, and sometimes it was more than I could handle especially tasks like Hoff trimming and even sometimes just milking a naughty doe.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

my preference is nigerian and alpines for taste, how about mini alpines?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

When all 4 of my sons were at home, we would go thru 3 gallons of goat milk a day easily. We didn't buy much soda or the like, so they drank milk, water or chocolate milk. Myself, I go thru an easy 1 gallon a day. I drink it plain, with chocolate and as egg nog (I have chickens and tons of eggs!). I am making soft cheese, custard, pudding, soap, plus I have a cream seperator for ice cream and butter. Dairy is my main food group.

The higher the production, the fewer does you will need for the household. Two high producers are easier to care for than 4 lower producers, and probaly cheaper to feed.

I have owned just about all the breeds of dairy goats except for the Golden Gurnsey and find them all to be basically the same as far as family milkers. Its not so much the breed, as the individual within the breed. I have had a few rather antisocial does in all breeds, biut for the most part they have all been sweet, loving girls (and boys) who were good with my 2 legged kids. The ones that were not were ones that had never seen a human kid before and needed to be socialized wiht them.

If someone asked me what I would suggest as far as ages, I would suggest a proven milk and a FF to start with. Thats what was suggested to me 30 years ago and it worked out fantastic. They were sisters. The proven milker was a 2 year old and was great for someone just learning to milk. Her full sister was 7 months old, was bred but hadn't kidded yet. This gave me the chance to get into the habit of milking twice a day, learn their personalities and get my 2 legged kids used to drinking the milk before I started getting 2+ gallons a day! (I started with Alpines) I got to "ease" in to goat dairying instead of jumping in head first and burning out.

The younger sister kidded with a single buckling. However, that didn't stop me. I got bitten by the show bug, and ended up showing the younger sister, and bought several more Alpine doe kids, which then led to a buckling! Blasted things are addicting.


----------

